
Sure Looks Like Mitt Romney's Twitter Account (Update: It Is) - isp
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/10/mitt-romney-has-a-secret-twitter-account-and-it-sure-looks-like-its-this-one.html
======
isp
A real-world deanonymisation via metadata example.

See also from 2017, "This Is Almost Certainly James Comey's Twitter Account"
(it was): [https://gizmodo.com/this-is-almost-certainly-james-comey-
s-t...](https://gizmodo.com/this-is-almost-certainly-james-comey-s-twitter-
account-1793843641)

